# Let me introduce the newly updated Michelin Pilot Sport AS 3 +



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Michelin Pilot Sport AS 3 was introduced a couple of years ago. It claimed summer tire dry traction with all season capability. What's not to like? The tire did impress us with the highest levels of dry grip and handling response of any all season tire that we had ever tested. The compromise was just average levels of snow traction.

Michelin was not happy with that so they went back and revised the tire. So we now have the new Michelin Pilot Sport AS3 + . Michelin promises 28 percent better snow traction without loosing any of the dry or wet performance of the previous version. This should set this tire up to be the benchmark for a ultra high performance all season tire.

We were invited to Colorado Springs on a now packed course for some testing of the winter traction. Then at a different time we Red Rock Canyon about 60 miles out of Las Vegas to put the tire through its paces in the dry.

For those looking for an all season tire for their BMW I would recommend putting this tire at the top of your list.

See full test report HERE .


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

I put these tires on my 2011 335is coupe last month. They have about 800 miles on them to date. I like them a lot. My only gripe is that with the windows open they seem a bit noisy.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Thank you, Rudy. I've been waiting to hear more about this tire! I think a set of these -- or maybe even two sets -- is in my future!


----------



## SJOSBORNE! (May 22, 2006)

Rudy, what is drive comfort like? Do they handle uneven surface well or do you feel like your driving on cobbles?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The Michelin Pilot Sport AS 3 was introduced a couple of years ago. It claimed summer tire dry traction with all season capability. What's not to like? The tire did impress us with the highest levels of dry grip and handling response of any all season tire that we had ever tested. The compromise was just average levels of snow traction.
> 
> Michelin was not happy with that so they went back and revised the tire. So we now have the new Michelin Pilot Sport AS3 + . Michelin promises 28 percent better snow traction without loosing any of the dry or wet performance of the previous version. This should set this tire up to be the benchmark for a ultra high performance all season tire.
> 
> ...





RBinDC said:


> I put these tires on my 2011 335is coupe last month. They have about 800 miles on them to date. I like them a lot. My only gripe is that with the windows open they seem a bit noisy.


There are quieter tires out there, but keep in mind they do not offer this kind of dry grip and handling response. There is always a little give and take.



SJOSBORNE! said:


> Rudy, what is drive comfort like? Do they handle uneven surface well or do you feel like your driving on cobbles?


Again these are stiffer sprung for handling response and grip but when I have tested them over the expansion joints here in Indiana they feel composed and not over bouncy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

LMC said:


> Thank you, Rudy. I've been waiting to hear more about this tire! I think a set of these -- or maybe even two sets -- is in my future!


Awesome! If you do pick up a set let us know how you like them.:thumbup:


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

Interesting. I've been contemplating dumping the lousy runflats Summers that came on my 3 wagon and replacing them with Michelin all-seasons. I've been wondering if I can get by in Atlanta without swapping to winter tires in cold weather. We do get the occasional dusting and ice through the winter.


----------



## pedersenkl (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone have positive or negative feedback on these Pilot Sport A/S 3 Plus tires? How about vs the current Pilot Sport A/S 3s?

Need a new pair on my rears. Fronts currently have Pilot Sport A/S Plus, but still have some life in them. Thinking these new ones may be worth it, but I'm not seeing too many reviews available.


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome! If you do pick up a set let us know how you like them.:thumbup:


Rudy,

Perhaps you could help me. I've been going back and forth with the Pilot Super Sport and the new A/S 3+ to replace the Continental ContisportContact 5 SSR RFT on my 335i. They are getting close to the wear bars and I plan to put them back on when I turn the lease in.

My question is, how would the A/S 3+ compare to the PSS in normal day-to-day driving. I do have a heavy foot, and like to take off ramps at higher than their yellow-signed recommendations.

I did my first High Performance Driving Education with BMW CCA at Road Atlanta and felt really limited by the SSR's even though it was my first time.

I've read numerous threads comparing the two, but nothing that really helped me choose which tires to get.

I've gotten 12,500 miles out of the SSR's so far, and could probably easily make it to 15-20k, if I planned to wear them out, but I don't like their harsh ride, and loud thud-like noises going over expansion joints and bumps.

Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I really do not recommend any all season tire for track days. I think you would be better off with the Michelin PSS which will have more grip versus the current Conti's you have. So yeah I say go with the Super Sport summer performance tires.

Rudy


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I really do not recommend any all season tire for track days. I think you would be better off with the Michelin PSS which will have more grip versus the current Conti's you have. So yeah I say go with the Super Sport summer performance tires.
> 
> Rudy


Thanks Rudy! I went with your recommendation. I ordered a set of PSS from Costco today and with my rebates I got them ordered with installation for $838! Should be here in 3-5 business days. I will report back how they feel once I get them!


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I really do not recommend any all season tire for track days. I think you would be better off with the Michelin PSS which will have more grip versus the current Conti's you have. So yeah I say go with the Super Sport summer performance tires.
> 
> Rudy


Do we have a idea when/if new PS4 is going to be released here? I am still trying to figure out my summer/winter sets.


----------



## automaticftp (Jan 7, 2008)

How would they compare to the Conti DWS06? I don't have the luxury of summer/winter tires, and the Denver area does see some snow.


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

automaticftp said:


> How would they compare to the Conti DWS06? I don't have the luxury of summer/winter tires, and the Denver area does see some snow.


From the intro on tire rack, it seems the A/S3 plus improved the snow traction and sounded like it was right up there with the DWS06 in the winter now, but still had the better dry/wet. Be courious to see what happens when tire rack gets to their full testing comparison.


----------



## automaticftp (Jan 7, 2008)

RobCRert said:


> From the intro on tire rack, it seems the A/S3 plus improved the snow traction and sounded like it was right up there with the DWS06 in the winter now, but still had the better dry/wet. Be courious to see what happens when tire rack gets to their full testing comparison.


I saw that Michelin claims "28% better snow performance," but frankly discounted it as a meaningless number.

With you on being curious about seeing the results of the full test!


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

dkmcclelland said:


> Thanks Rudy! I went with your recommendation. I ordered a set of PSS from Costco today and with my rebates I got them ordered with installation for $838! Should be here in 3-5 business days. I will report back how they feel once I get them!


Dude, you do realize that Rudy works for tire Rack? I think he would prefer to sell you the tires rather than hear that you go "a great deal" at COSTCO...


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Dude, you do realize that Rudy works for tire Rack? I think he would prefer to sell you the tires rather than hear that you go "a great deal" at COSTCO...


I suppose this should be the Karma?


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh, damn. No. That's not good at all! I'm sorry...


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Oh, damn. No. That's not good at all! I'm sorry...


It's okay, I kid. I'm sure it can be plugged, but seriously?


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> The Michelin Pilot Sport AS 3 was introduced a couple of years ago. It claimed summer tire dry traction with all season capability. What's not to like? The tire did impress us with the highest levels of dry grip and handling response of any all season tire that we had ever tested. The compromise was just average levels of snow traction


I would like to really see the A/S3, A/S3+ and PSS tested and compared to each other. Would really like to see the direct comparison spider charts between these for dry and wet, would be very helpful to those of us that are on the fence. Maybe throw in some other brands as well.


----------



## oranges325 (Jul 5, 2016)

How do these compare with the bfgoodrich g-force comp 2 all season?

They have these ranked higher than the Michlein PS3+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

Hi Rudy,I have a 2015 328i, i just got the pilot as3 plus put on, 245 40 18, what air pressure should these run at for best handling performance?


----------



## nickcaton (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you, Rudy


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been on the fence between the 3+ and DWS06 for some time now. And right when I thought I had made a decision to go with the DWS06, I see this Thread makes its way to the top!!! :tsk:

My main focus for these tires will be to serve as my "winter" setup. As not to have this turn into a dedicated winter tire vs A/S tire, for my "winter" needs, I prefer a highly rated A/S for light winter conditions (such as the DWS/DWS06) over a "performance winter" tire which I have had on previous cars and honestly was not that overly impressed compared to the DWS/DWS06.

I need to make a decision by Thursday, as the $70 Conti rebate ends--if I end up going with the DWS06 again. I was more curious about the Michelin and giving them a try. 

Anyone have anymore experience with the 3+ in winter conditions. Are they now neck and neck to the DWS?


----------

